# My Passion: Rebuilding Vintage Road Bikes



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

*My Vintage Rebuilds*

Here are some photos of some of my '70s and '80s rebuilds over the last few years. These first three are my keepers:

'76 motobécane grand record









'84 davidson challenge









with a carradice zipped roll. it allows me to grab lunch, a few groceries, or spare bike parts pretty easily.









'73 falcon san remo


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Those are beautiful. Very nice work.

Just curious, what approximate size are they?


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

'81 univega gran rally









'80 motobécane grand jubilé









'84 fuji club fuji









'83 nishiki international


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

Migen21 said:


> Those are beautiful. Very nice work. Just curious, what approximate size are they?


thanks. I ride 56-57. the grand record is a sport-touring bike that has a little longer top tube. even with a shorter cinelli stem, it's a bit too long for me.

the bars on my three keepers are all cinelli 64-38 bars, my faves.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

well done.. I like it


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

'75 centurion super lemans









'83 univega viva sport









'73 peugeot pr10









'80 peugeot pkn10


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

another univega gran rally, this time from '80









'79 trek 930/938 (my first columbus sl frameset)









'80 trek 414









'84 univega sportour-s


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

'79 sekai 4000









'81 mondia super, made of 531sl, the lightest steel tubing i think i've owned









'87 schwinn letour









'80 windsor touring elite, made of columbus sl/sp









there are several more, but these were my favorite bikes and pics.


----------



## craiger_ny (Jun 24, 2014)

blackfrancois said:


> there are several more, but these were my favorite bikes and pics.


Way to rub it in dude, way to rub it in. Seriously though very nice. I'm a Frank Black fan too...not sure if that is who your username nods to or not, not that it is relevant here but none the less am a fan of his and your bike collection too apparently.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Good grief. What a collection!! I had a Motobecane (bought new by me (in '74) - Mostly Campagnolo with a Stronglight crank. I'll bet that Falcon was built be Ernie Clements himself.


----------



## gkk1011 (Jan 4, 2015)

Some Of Mine


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

^ that first one, the moto, looks like a tall version of my '76 g.record.

for some reason, i'd guess it's a le champion, though.


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

spdntrxi said:


> well done.. I like it


thanks.



craiger_ny said:


> I'm a Frank Black fan too...


yeah, my id is kind of a play on frank black and françois truffaut. the avatar is from the film, 'the 400 blows,' when antoine feels pure joy in the centrifuge. i've seen frank black, the breeders, and the pixies a few times.



Mike T. said:


> Good grief. What a collection!!


ha, yeah, well, i really wish i could've kept more of them. my first post shows my three keepers. i really like to wrench, rebuild, and pass on another bike to a new rider. i get a big kick out of turning people on to mid-level vintage bikes.



> had a Motobecane (bought new by me (in '74) - Mostly Campagnolo with a Stronglight crank.


that's the one thing mine is missing, and aficionados will notice the crank right away. it was my second build after the falcon. once i built and rode the falcon, i had to rebuild the moto in the same mold. so they're basically the same bike. the differences are the falcon is a little lighter in the rear stays and has a shorter top tube. the moto makes the perfect grocery getter.



> I'll bet that Falcon was built be Ernie Clements himself.


such a cool badge, eh.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

You've got some nice bikes there, but a coupla them are deserving of nicer brake lever hoods. I've found Campagnolo repo hoods at cycles de Oro for a good price, and while they aren't shown on the link they might be worth a call. Hillary Stone has them in gum, black and white, for what seems to be a fair price.

Hilary Stone Spare Parts Brakes

cycles de ORO's current in stock vintage stuff


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

^ i agree.

a shop in town sells those nicer repro hoods for about $24. that's about $10 more than the dia-compe 204s i've been buying for nicer bikes.

on flips, i had been buying the ubiquitous cane creeks, but i really hate them. they're ugly and don't fit right on anything.

my three keepers now sport 204s. but the next time i retape the bars, i'll probably take your advice and upgrade to the more gum looking repros.


----------



## gkk1011 (Jan 4, 2015)

It is a Grand Record.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

blackfrancois said:


> i had been buying the ubiquitous cane creeks, but i really hate them. they're ugly and don't fit right on anything.


I humbly disagree. I like the Cane Creeks because I have big hands. Those original non-aero brake levers feel like I'm holding a ruler when I ride and for that reason I have them on all my restorations that use aero cable routing (even on my Colnago Export with Campy C-Record).

+1 on the Sum M13ii rims. I tried to buy a purple pair directly from Sun when the internet was new (AOL and 56k modem) to match my purple splatter PDG Paramount.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

blackfrancois said:


> "had a Motobecane (bought new by me in '74) - Mostly Campagnolo with a Stronglight crank."
> that's the one thing mine is missing, and aficionados will notice the crank right away.


I remember now - mine was a Le Champion.



> such a cool badge, eh.


Oh for sure eh!!


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

velodog said:


> You've got some nice bikes there, but a coupla them are deserving of nicer brake lever hoods...


for a new build with campy gs levers, i picked up some rustines at modernbike.com -- only $23 with free shipping.


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

Great rides all, and particularly like the head badge, but why all levers placed so high on the bars? You must never ride in the hooks?


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

Good thread revival. Nice bikes! I really enjoy giving new life to old classics as well. I currently have a Ciocc Columbus EL that I got with a lot of scrapes and a little rust. It came with pretty beat up Shimano 600 but I'm going to put a Chorus 8 speed group on it.

This is my Merckx Century that had really eaten up chrome (the pics don't do justice to how bad it was) and dinged up paint. I painted the fork and NDS chainstay, a lot of touch up paint and now one of my favorite bikes.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

blackfrancois said:


> for a new build with campy gs levers, i picked up some rustines at modernbike.com -- only $23 with free shipping.


Those Rustines are a good choice. Here's something that may interest you on second tier bikes, or as a stop-gap measure. Modolo hoods should fit non aero Campagnolo, Shimano and Grand Comp levers. 

Modolo Gum Brake Hood lot - 6 pair of ''marginal'' condition non-anatomic for great price


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

GKSki said:


> ... why all levers placed so high on the bars? You must never ride in the hooks?


i ride on the hoods about 70 percent of the time probably.


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

hfc said:


> This is my Merckx Century... I painted the fork and NDS chainstay, a lot of touch up paint and now one of my favorite bikes.


sweet.

i've had great success lately touching up three black frames. i use humbrol enamel in a little tin. from just a couple feet away, the paint looks great now. here's a recent one, an '80 shogun 600.










i put the honey fizik tape on four recent builds. feels better to me than leather, and it's only $20.


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

velodog said:


> Modolo Gum Brake Hood lot - 6 pair of ''marginal'' condition non-anatomic for great price


a good deal. wish i had seen that yesterday.

i bought two sets of these dia compe 204 hoods earlier: 

1pr DIA COMPE 204 & 202 traditional brake lever hoods brown non aero style | eBay

only $11/set shipped.

sorta absurd the best u.s. west coast price on those is from the u.k.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

I see that our tastes are similar, with a few exceptions: I prefer aero levers (can't stand the sight of cables all over the place..), and bar-cons (being 6'3", downtube levers are a longer reach). All in all, my ideal 'look' is about 1986-ish, whereas yours looks more 1972-ish. I'm 55, and I assume you are probably 65+?


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

^ yeah, i prefer non-aero levers on bikes that originally came with them, usually through '84 or so. i prefer the look and feel of non-aero. for me, there is no better lever than campy record non-aero. when they have their original glowing anodization, they're so posh. and they feel great. i like that they require more hand force.

i wasn't always like this. when i first started rebuilding bikes, i would replace the non-aero with modern aero for the fatter hoods and to hide the cable. as i learned more about these bikes, my tastes changed.

it's much easier to adjust quill stem height with non-aero levers. this is very useful when selling a bike. i like my stems at a certain height, but i realize buyers, especially newbies, may like them higher. i usually build a flip with a bit of extra cable so the buyer can raise the stem without worry.

i prefer paint schemes of '60s and '70s. for me, the late '80s paint schemes signaled the end to classic styling.

i grew up in the '70s, but never really had a road bike. i rode bmx as a kid.


----------



## Mcfarton (May 23, 2014)

I jst finished my first resto build attempt. I had to get help with a few things but I did as much as I could and learned a lot. The most important lesson I learned is to just buy the bike already done it will be cheaper lol.








Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Mcfarton said:


> I jst finished my first resto build attempt. I had to get help with a few things but I did as much as I could and learned a lot. The most important lesson I learned is to just buy the bike already done it will be cheaper lol.
> View attachment 317066
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk





blackfrancois said:


> for a new build with campy gs levers, i picked up some rustines at modernbike.com -- only $23 with free shipping.


Your bike deserves brake hoods that fit, check out the Rustines linked here or Velo Orange also carries them. The gum are pretty close to the originals.


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

Mcfarton said:


> I jst finished my first resto build...


that's a beautiful bianchi. nice work.

here's a more classic way to route brake cable:










they go behind the bars and cross the stem. the left lever usually controls the front (at least in the u.s.).

of course, this is rather subjective.

that's an '86 univega nuovo sport i finished recently.










if it were a keeper, i'd trim the cable more, but i add a little extra in case the new owner wants to raise the stem.


----------



## n2deep (Mar 23, 2014)

A Tip of the Hat to You, All Beautiful Bikes!!!!!!!
Thanks for Sharing!!!


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

That Mondia Special on the first page sure is a looker.


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

If a person can find the proper arm twisting technique, Bill has been known to refurbish a bike previously designated as the rain bike. 
If you have the opportunity to ride with him, watch out for the 3 beer lunch, halfway thru a long ride! The skinny devil has a hollow leg.


----------



## xxl (Mar 19, 2002)

Blackfrancois, perhaps you've addressed it, or it's something I just don't know, but why are all the quick-release levers on your bikes front tires (save for that black Trek 414) on the drive side?


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Wow, I've seen a LOT of guys here need a cable cutter for Xmas! Geezus, I'd NEVER ride a bike with brake cables scratching at my chin!!!

BTW, Blackfancis, I also notice that you do a lot of 'low-to-midrange' bikes. I really don't see the point in doing a full resto on anything less than a full double-butted frame, no matter how 'nice' it looks. I also like doing a bit of a 'resto-mod', like on my 1978 Trek 710, which will soon be updated to indexing, but in a non-noticeable way. It will still LOOK good for it's period, but it will have more modern shifting.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

gkk1011 said:


> View attachment 315413


Wow, somebody could get strangled in those cables!!!!


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

No Time Toulouse said:


> Wow, I've seen a LOT of guys here need a cable cutter for Xmas! Geezus, I'd NEVER ride a bike with brake cables scratching at my chin!!!
> 
> BTW, Blackfancis, I also notice that you do a lot of 'low-to-midrange' bikes. I really don't see the point in doing a full resto on anything less than a full double-butted frame, no matter how 'nice' it looks. I also like doing a bit of a 'resto-mod', like on my 1978 Trek 710, which will soon be updated to indexing, but in a non-noticeable way. It will still LOOK good for it's period, but it will have more modern shifting.


For the Seattle crowd these mid-range bikes make great winter riders, slightly wider tires, or fenders. No reason a good rider shouldn't be like new. He sells on CL.


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

xxl said:


> Blackfrancois, perhaps you've addressed it, or it's something I just don't know, but why are all the quick-release levers on your bikes front tires (save for that black Trek 414) on the drive side?


yeah, i've caught flack for that before. B^) 

i don't have any old school experience in racing or wrenching. so there are no real rules about that to keep me from showing the front skewer lever on the drive side. i simply love to see it, especially if it's a pretty campy one. just hope it doesn't make me look too scatterbrained.

if there's a rule i follow about that, it's that the better lever goes on the front, and the better skewer nut goes on the rear. basically, all the nice stuff goes on the drive-side (like the best dust caps). if i wreck, my hope is i damage something on the nds, not the ds... and it's all good. B^)


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

No Time Toulouse said:


> I also notice that you do a lot of 'low-to-midrange' bikes.


i've never bought a low level bike, like a schwinn continental or dept store bike. the lowest level i go to is lower-mid that may have a bunch of steel parts that i scrap. i always replace steel bars and steel chainrings, for example. it can get a little expensive, so i try to stay at the mid-level range where all components are aluminum. these are the easiest to sell as well, because there exists a bit of a $400 ceiling on any vintage bike, no matter how nice. it's simply easier to sell a mid-level bike on craigs than anything else.



> I really don't see the point in doing a full resto on anything less than a full double-butted frame, no matter how 'nice' it looks.


for me, it's *the process* i love. i love picking out the bar tape and tires and finding replacement parts. hanging everything on the frame is like trimming the tree at christmas. the worse shape the previous owners leave their bikes, the better it feels when i resurrect them.

back on point, the lower the level of the bike, the nicer the frame paint must look for me to be interested. like that orange centurion on page 1. if that bike weren't orange and beautiful, i wouldn't have bought it.

i'm working on an '81 schwinn super letour right now. it's lower mid with 1020, no rear hanger and no forged drops. but the black/red paint scheme is absolutely great and looks like a classic bike ten years older (similar to my moto g.r.). it really turned me on, so i bought it.



> I also like doing a bit of a 'resto-mod', like on my 1978 Trek 710, which will soon be updated to indexing, but in a non-noticeable way. It will still LOOK good for it's period, but it will have more modern shifting.


i can dig it. i prefer friction on the dt, though. clean. and no nonsense.


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

thanks, santacruz.

i overhauled both his bikes above. one is an early '80s mondia 'super' with 531sl. i wish it were my size. it's the lightest steel frame i've owned. and the pinstriping is badass. mondias are really stylish.

the other is an astro daimler, on which i did a lot of touch-up paint work. it turned out great with his choice of brown saddle and cotton tape.

his bike collection is really bîtchin'. and, for an old hippie, he's a really strong rider.


----------



## xxl (Mar 19, 2002)

blackfrancois said:


> yeah, i've caught flack for that before. B^)
> 
> i don't have any old school experience in racing or wrenching. so there are no real rules about that to keep me from showing the front skewer lever on the drive side. i simply love to see it, especially if it's a pretty campy one. just hope it doesn't make me look too scatterbrained.
> 
> if there's a rule i follow about that, it's that the better lever goes on the front, and the better skewer nut goes on the rear. basically, all the nice stuff goes on the drive-side (like the best dust caps). if i wreck, my hope is i damage something on the nds, not the ds... and it's all good. B^)


They're your bikes, and AFAIK, there's no particular reason I know of save aesthetics and one's mechanic's preference on the front wheel (rear is different, of course)--but since the vast majority of us do our own wrenching, that's not really an issue. 

If one has directional tires (I've only seen those on MTBs, but there are a_ lot _of tires on the market, and I certainly haven't seen 'em all), levers on the same side might help one to keep the rotational direction properly oriented. The only orienting I do with mine is to keep the rubber side facing earth.


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

^ what really bugs me is when the rim labels are not oriented properly on old rims. wtf?


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

blackfrancois said:


> ..... it's simply easier to sell a mid-level bike on craigs than anything else.


Probably. I would bet that you can still pick up some of these bikes for <$50, which will make the bottom line better. I don't build my bikes for resale, I build them for personal use, and occasionally sell them later.





blackfrancois said:


> for me, it's *the process* i love. i love picking out the bar tape and tires and finding replacement parts.


For me, it's the final results that are what is important. As for the actual process of building/repairing, for myself it's really not much different than repairing or upgrading my lawnmower.snowblower/car, etc. Any bike I build, it's because it is something that I want to ride.

As a result, most of my bikes have tall frames (24" or so) of non-Italian dimensions, leather saddle, padded bars, tubular tires, Look Delta pedals, barcons, etc. I also prefer to leave mild signs of wear on a frame, rather than spend a lot of $$ on painting.


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

No Time Toulouse said:


> I would bet that you can still pick up some of these bikes for <$50


can't even get a mid-level frameset for that on craigs where i live. some people have good luck at estate sales and such, but i only shop craigs.



> for me, it's the final results that are what is important.


a meticulous process leads to a satisfying result.



> it's really not much different than repairing or upgrading my lawnmower.


i'm sure someone out there is into vintage lawnmowers like i am with vintage road bikes.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

I once ran across guys online who were absolutely passionate about classic snowblowers....


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

No Time Toulouse said:


> I once ran across guys online who were absolutely passionate about classic snowblowers....


You mean, like, shovels?


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

hfc said:


> This is my Merckx Century that had really eaten up chrome (the pics don't do justice to how bad it was) and dinged up paint. I painted the fork and NDS chainstay, a lot of touch up paint and now one of my favorite bikes.


Merckx fan here, and esp like the black frame with large DT panel.
I have only one black frame, but should prioritize that color in future acquisitions.


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

SantaCruz said:


> Merckx fan here, and esp like the black frame with large DT panel.
> I have only one black frame, but should prioritize that color in future acquisitions.


Thanks. Rode it a couple of days ago and still thrilled with the ride. It's the only vintage bike I have in black and the paint touch up was easy - gloss black rattle can from the auto store. Way better than trying to match the metallic paints and fade jobs on my other 80's bikes (even though I love those).


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

I have an early '70s PX-10 sitting in the garage that's going to be a midwinter project, but the paint isn't nearly as pretty as what's in this thread. It will end up 
mechanically 10/10, but aesthetically only a 6.5 or so.....


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

saf-t said:


> I have an early '70s PX-10 sitting in the garage that's going to be a midwinter project, but the paint isn't nearly as pretty as what's in this thread...


yeah, that's a tough issue i ran into with this '73 pr10.










the paint was more yellow than white when i got it. so i took some 1500 grit 3m sandpaper (from the auto parts store) and went to work on the main triangle. it removed the yellow and brought out the last remnants of the white paint. and i painted the rear stays and front fork with a brush and a small jar of testor's insignia white, a nice match. (i used primer on the stays and fork beforehand.) it was a lot of work. still, the results speak for themselves.

i'm having to do the same with a '72 silver-colored grand record i picked up recently. the bike is too nice not to resurrect the ancient paint as well as i can.


----------



## Mcfarton (May 23, 2014)

saf-t said:


> I have an early '70s PX-10 sitting in the garage that's going to be a midwinter project, but the paint isn't nearly as pretty as what's in this thread. It will end up
> mechanically 10/10, but aesthetically only a 6.5 or so.....


The paint on mine was either gone, ruined, or rusty. I had it powder coated. It isn't as shinny as paint but it looks way nicer than before. I know that some people frown upon things not being original, but the paint wasn't even nice on my bike in the 70s.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

here's an '80 shogun 600 (with s600 arabesque) i recently finished and fairly quicky sold.


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

'72 motobécane grand record









i hate universal brake levers, so this one got some campy gs levers i had in my bin.










campy non-aeros are one of my favorite things.


----------



## ruletaVision (Dec 24, 2016)

Thinking, You may be interested in some of mine items like this Dura-Ace 25th, or the vintage LeMond frame;
Shimano Dura-Ace 25th edition Rear Derailleur Vintage


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

blackfrancois said:


> '79 sekai 4000


the feb issue of Cycling Weekly, used a photo of this bike's cyclone derailleur for a one-page back cover blurb on Suntour. pretty neat...










here's the original photo.


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

blackfrancois said:


> the feb issue of Cycling Weekly, used a photo of this bike's cyclone derailleur for a one-page back cover blurb on Suntour. pretty neat...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Suntour made great components. I recall racing quite a few years on Suntour Superbe Pro. Loved their cranksets. Back then, Gianni Bugno's Gatorade/Bianchi team was all Suntour Superbe Pro. That group made it as far as their first 8sp cassette.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

GKSki said:


> *Suntour made great components.* I recall racing quite a few years on Suntour Superbe Pro. Loved their cranksets. Back then, Gianni Bugno's Gatorade/Bianchi team was all Suntour Superbe Pro. That group made it as far as their first 8sp cassette.


They sure did, better than Shimano.


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

velodog said:


> They sure did, better than Shimano.


Which explains why I went to Campy after Suntour Superbe Pro was no longer viable.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

GKSki said:


> Which explains why I went to Campy after Suntour Superbe Pro was no longer viable.


I like the way you think.

Years ago I knew a fellow who bought a complete Superbe Pro group. He had a bicycle, bottom rung bike that he didn't even ride not being a cyclist. He saw that group and even tho he didn't ride he saw the beauty of it and bought it on the spot. If he still has it I'm pretty sure it's still in it's original packaging.

I still lust after that group.


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

Nicely done balckfrancois! Good looking bike.


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

hfc said:


> Nicely done blackfrancois! Good looking bike.


thanks, man. the sekai 4000 is a real nice, tange champion frame. pretty much the top of the line sekai. (the 5000, with its too-thin tubes, is now basically wall ornamentation.) had i kept it and built new 700c wheels, it would have fit right in with my keepers.


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

here's my newest keeper, a '60 paramount:



















i bought it as a franken fixed gear, intent to have some fun building it up and flipping it. but then i fell in love with the light and lively 531 frameset and its long wheelbase. it feels fast and fits me perfectly.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Did I show you my 1978 Trek 710 restomod?
View attachment 323293


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

took an updated pic of the '84 davidson after i made a few changes:










i scored some '80s chorus pedals on craigs. they were almost nos, and the owner asked only for beer money. (i met him in front of the pub.) i also added my favorite cinelli stem/bars combo, 64-38s with a shorty stem (85mm). i snagged the super record rear mech from a donor bike -- the first sr derailleur i've owned. the same bike also contributed a campy 50t big ring.

and i added new wheels built on these hubs:










i wanted a campy record hubset, but couldn't find any under $100 at the time. these ofmegas were nos on ebay for $80 with some blinging skewers. what i didn't know at the time of sale is they're cartridge bearing. i simply added a little grease, and they spin perfectly.


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

an updated pic of my '73 falcon with a few new bits.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

That's pretty nice.

Somewhere there is a long Falcon thread (sadly most of the pictures were lost) in this subforum that we kept going for quite some time.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Update on my Trek 710 from 1978:


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

blackfrancois said:


> took an updated pic of the '84 davidson after i made a few changes:


i found a crack in the frame last week. guess i'm in the market for a frameset...


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

blackfrancois said:


> i found a crack in the frame last week. guess i'm in the market for a frameset...


It's steel, right? Tubes can be replaced even.


----------

